

New York Builder Sues Amazon for $25M - jstreebin
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2015/01/12/new-york-builder-sues-amazon-for-25-million-and-reveals-retailers-new-york-plans/

======
bhhaskin
I don't think we will ever see a traditional brick and mortar Amazon store. It
goes against everything Amazon has accomplished online. If anything you might
see some smaller warehouses for order pickup but not a brick and mortar store.

